# Rescind Letter



## 300games (Apr 2, 2008)

We visited Branson MO, this past weekend on one of those 3 days 2 night freebies, but we had to attend their presentation (which sounds about normally after finding this site), we went in planning on saying no but thanks for the free stay. We were doing well, I’m the sucker and wanted to go on with the purchase, but my wife is conservative and keeps her ground.  Their sell team wasn’t to pushing with us tell the end and we both finally caved in and bought the package.  We sign our contract on 3/31/08 so I know we are within the 5 day recind period.  My question is what should be stated in the letter. All the example letters I’ve found all have to do with the company being fraudulent with information, I don’t know if they were. They didn’t seem to be, but they did stat that the company as been around since 1963 , later said 1973 and after reading their package it stats that the founders started their company 10 years ago, and then researching the BBB it says it was founded in 2005. I don’t know if that has any significance for helping us get our contract cancelled and a refund.  I don’t know if something as simple as stating that after we had time to think about this purchase we have decided that it would not be beneficial to us and would like to cancel our contract and get a total refund

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Keep it simple*



300games said:


> We visited Branson MO, this past weekend on one of those 3 days 2 night freebies, but we had to attend their presentation (which sounds about normally after finding this site), we went in planning on saying no but thanks for the free stay. We were doing well, I’m the sucker and wanted to go on with the purchase, but my wife is conservative and keeps her ground.  Their sell team wasn’t to pushing with us tell the end and we both finally caved in and bought the package.  We sign our contract on 3/31/08 so I know we are within the 5 day recind period.  My question is what should be stated in the letter. All the example letters I’ve found all have to do with the company being fraudulent with information, I don’t know if they were. They didn’t seem to be, but they did stat that the company as been around since 1963 , later said 1973 and after reading their package it stats that the founders started their company 10 years ago, and then researching the BBB it says it was founded in 2005. I don’t know if that has any significance for helping us get our contract cancelled and a refund.  I don’t know if something as simple as stating that after we had time to think about this purchase we have decided that it would not be beneficial to us and would like to cancel our contract and get a total refund
> 
> Any help would be appreciated



It is as simple as stating after having time to study the contract and think about the offer you have decided to cancel. Within your rescind period that is all the reason you need. Be sure to follow the exact procedure for rescinding as outlined in the paperwork.  

Good luck and good decision to rescind.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 2, 2008)

...and in case you can't find the language, here is the Missouri legal language for timeshare cancellations that is included somewhere in your contract. Send the letter certified mail to get a recipt proving delivery.


----------



## Patri (Apr 2, 2008)

Your reason to cancel is just fine. That's all we said. So glad you realized all this in time.


----------



## nelljay1973 (Apr 3, 2008)

I just wrote TWO, yes you read correctly...TWO for in-laws.  I was very short and sweet...no reason given, just effective this date xx/xx/xx we are informing x company that we no longer wish to proceed with the purchase of x.

With the advice from VISA they stated to put in the letter that we no longer gave the company permission to debit credit card number and expect all monies to be refunded. To send by certified mail and to keep copies of everything...because if the x company didn't comply then VISA would go after them.

Take note, the companies will hit you up for any "free" given, ie with in-laws they were hit for a "free" breakfast that they gave to owners after signing.....


----------

